# cool site



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 5, 2003)

http://www.aamacua.fcpages.com/


----------



## arnisador (Nov 11, 2003)

> The A. A. M. A. C. U. A. was founded in 2002 to recognize exceptional Martial Arts instructors and their students with out the politics and fees usually associated with joining an organization.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmmmmm...


----------



## Aegis (Nov 12, 2003)

Oh good, just what the world needed. Another site where frauds can get recognition....


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 12, 2003)

Well, I guess it's time to start checking those certificates hanging on the wall of a potential new instructor for this one too.


----------



## Mithios (Nov 15, 2003)

hmmmmmm!!


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 15, 2003)

Cool site?
Perhaps for charlatans and those with credentials that are questionable, at best.
(Take it from where it comes, I guess.)
Real practitoners with a verifiable background would have little use or interest in it.
Unless they needed a laugh.


----------



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 15, 2003)

you know what they say...the first person to judge is hiding from the same judgement.


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 15, 2003)

Hapki
  Actually, what 'they say' is 'Methinks (thou) doth protest too much'.
Let it go.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hapki-bujutsu _
> *you know what they say...the first person to judge is hiding from the same judgement. *



Judge away! I have no cleaims to greatness, though I'm sure I could have founded a system of my own and had it "legitimised" by now if I'd wanted to. The only grades I claims are kyu grades in Judo, Jujutsu and Iaido, all of which can be easily verified through my associations. I have no illusions of grandeur, unlike some who obviously feel that normal systems aren't good enough and that they need to form something better. Which generally doesn't actually seem to be the case in the end.

Recognition sites are usually a haven for people who lack the ability or dedication to get the grades they want via the normal routes through the legitimate governing bodies. They want a great deal of respect, but haven't yet earned it.

I realise that I have generalised quite a bit here, but it remains a fact that recognition sites such as this are simply a means of rank inflation.


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 16, 2003)

Well said, Aegis.
"Recognition sites are usually a haven for people who lack the ability or dedication to get the grades they want via the normal routes through the legitimate governing bodies. They want a great deal of respect, but haven't yet earned it."

Sites like these, and web-forums; seem to attract, at times; these ilk you describe so well in the quote above, Aegis.
It is amazing that some individuals seem incapable of realizing that in their desperate efforts, the ONLY ones they fool is themselves. Real proponents see through them so easily. All one has to do is look through 'Horror Stories' to see examples.


----------



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 16, 2003)

aegis i was talking to you. I beleive you are saying what you truly beleive. You don't say evberyone on the saite is that way just that this is what it can be. I just don't like the guys who teach the flavor of the month then attack people like that1 you know what i mean. Like right now everyone claims to teach a russian system I see hem in all the adds of black belt. People don't know much about them so thea are easily  misslead. I am sure the people you speak of are everywhere. I just feel as I think most do in the ma that it is better to make oneself look good by being good not pointing going i think this one may be bad.


----------



## Aegis (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hapki-bujutsu _
> aegis i was talking to you.



I thought you might have been.



> I beleive you are saying what you truly beleive.



Yes, I generally say what I believe rather than what I don't. It tends to save confusion.



> You don't say evberyone on the saite is that way just that this is what it can be.



No, I never accused anyone of anything specific, merely implied that most people who use such sites are simply seeking to legitimise what is otherwise an unrecognised rank of system.



> I just don't like the guys who teach the flavor of the month then attack people like that1 you know what i mean. Like right now everyone claims to teach a russian system I see hem in all the adds of black belt. People don't know much about them so thea are easily  misslead.



I'm not entirely sure where you're going with this one. We're talking about trying to legitimise systems with generally quite suspect histories, and you start talking about russian systems. I think the russian arts have a tracable history, but I'm not quallified to say anything more about them. Perhaps a RMA student could help me out here?



> I am sure the people you speak of are everywhere.



I agree. They're everywhere. Towns, Cities, Malls, Internet Forums, Sports Centers, etc....



> I just feel as I think most do in the ma that it is better to make oneself look good by being good not pointing going i think this one may be bad.



Being good should be everyone's goal. Comparitive greatness is not something anyone needs to attain. However, since the martial arts world is for the most part unregulated, it is the duty of every true martial artist to offer their opinion about a system or orginisation when asked. You brought this site to my attention, and I gave you my opinion on it. I think it is far from cool, and would not go near it for any reason.




> *The A. A. M. A. C. U. A. would also be proud to recognize any new created styles after testing and passing the main criteria for martial art styles. Please E-mail with any questions on testing for Soke and Founder certification.*



This sums up my entire gripe with that site. They seem to think they have the right to decide which styles pass or fail (I imagine most pass) and that they can give someone the "title" of Soke, which is not possible in the true sense of the word. There are many explanations for why elsewhere, I can supply some links if required, but don't want to go into more detail.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 16, 2003)

The 'definition' of and the right to award 'Sokeships' has been discussed in depth both here and on other forums.

A search on this site will turn up a huge number of results.

Here are a few:
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=10425&highlight=soke

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?&threadid=10087&highlight=soke

As I stated previously, "The title of "Soke" is a big red flag. Its been mentioned repeatedly here and elswhere that its use as a title if wrong, unless you are a-Japanese and b-involved in a Japanese art, amongst other things."


:asian:


----------



## arnisador (Nov 16, 2003)

Yes, 'Soke' has somewhat caught on here in the U.S. for anyone who founds an art, but I agree that it's a definite red flag--it shows at a minimum that the person doesn't understand the terms he or she is using.


----------



## hapki-bujutsu (Nov 16, 2003)

aeigis i ment to say i wan't talking about you. sorry about the mistake. The reason i agree with what you say is because i know where you are comming from. wasnt not was sorry. I just meant people who teach combat systems especialy the russian ones wich is the flavor of teh week try to make themselves feel better by attacking other arts trying to say without saying that there art is the one true combat art. I feel there is no one true art.


----------



## ABN (Nov 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by hapki-bujutsu _
> * I just meant people who teach combat systems especialy the russian ones wich is the flavor of teh week try to make themselves feel better by attacking other arts trying to say without saying that there art is the one true combat art. I feel there is no one true art. *




Then why attack RMA? What do you know of it? I've read your posts all over this board and am amazed at your constant repetition of the same tactics. 

Recently you did this on a TKD forum. You attack, then, retreat behind a veil of "I want to learn, I didn't understand.." I see nothing more than passive aggressive behavior that I would expect from my 4 year old nephew not from someone of your alleged experience and rank. 

I know full well who your barbs were aimed at regarding RMA. Your attacks are against a man who, in addition to his RMA instructor status, is a practicioner of many arts. He is a man with a wealth of MA, tactical, and life experience. He is one of the most honorable men I have had the privilege to know. You simply chafe at the fact that your ingratiating and locquacious attempts to befriend him were rebuffed.

You reek of dishonor.


Quod Scripsi, Scripsi,

Andy


----------



## theletch1 (Nov 17, 2003)

> I just meant people who teach combat systems especialy the russian ones wich is the flavor of teh week try to make themselves feel better by attacking other arts trying to say without saying that there art is the one true combat art. I feel there is no one true art.


 The RMAs haven't cornered the market on believing they are the one true art.  At some point I'm certain that someone (or several someones) in most every art out there has felt that theirs was the one true art and been very vocal about it.  I do agree that there is no one true art but you must believe in the art that you are studying enough to at least foster the idea from time to time that your personal art is the best out there.  Your profile lists only Hapki-bujutsu as your area of study.  Do you have any first hand knowledge of the RMAs?  Have you had problems in the past with RMA students giving you problems or is this simply what we aikidoka practitioners would call a redirection of energy?


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 17, 2003)

H-B,

In the thread "can we all just get along" the RMA's were some of those that riposted your attack on Tae Kwon Do as a fighting art (which I appreciated greatly).

I find it difficult to believe that your criticism of RMA isn't spurred by the great difficulties you experienced on that thread.  You were somewhat nasty in your ad hominem attacks against at least one RMA there.

But I digress!

As to the site you thought was cool...I thought that was rather self serving, given your listing there in the philsophy section.  The title of the thread should have been, perhaps, "Cool site-Go me!"

I mean...you have every right to post that site I suppose.  SOKE with me.  

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 17, 2003)

haki
   First, no one I have read here has claimed RMA is the 'one true art' -- certainly not me. Since I am the one you launched you poorly aimed diatribe at -- I will do something I rarely do and pick up the gauntlet you threw down.
   RMA has its roots set back into a history that dates to the 11th century. Whereas it may be the 'flavor of the month' to your limited understanding of the history of the worlds martial methods, it predates all of the 11 martial methods you have claimed to have trained in -- particulary the one you 'created' 'Tao Hapki Do' -- and I am using the information on the site listed on an earlier thread:

http://www.aamacua.fcpages.com/journal.htm
(Which can be found in its entirety on the forum "Horror Stories" in the "Liars in the Martial Arts" thread) AND the e-mail you sent to me. 

   RMA is a featured forum on MartialTalk - its history is valid and unquestionable as are all the other arts highlighted by their own forum. If you would grace the area with your presence - you would not find anyone there stating that theirs is 'the one true art'. Once again -- you are speaking from a position of ignorance, not authority, not even the 'borrowed authority' that you seek by flooding the 'General' forum with posts.

  No, hapki; your 'problem' is (presently) with me individually. Not RMA and the enlightened reader will clearly see this effort of yours to attempt to denegrate me, and the art I teach; for what it really is.

I have been in the arts longer than you have been alive:
I earned my B.B. in Shoto-Kan frm Ed LaPorte.
I earned my Jiu-Jitsu B.B. from Arthur Perazzo.
I earned my Moo Duk Kwan B.B from Shane Cilione/Ed Gross.
My training in Wing Chun came from Jason Lau.
My training in Nin-Po came from Steve Hayes, Dan Johnson and Dr. Massaki Hatsumi.
My training in J.K.D. came from Neil Cauliffe and included training in Thai Boxong from Arjan Surisitte, Savate from Prof. Salem Assali, with work in American Karate from some small time spent with Mike Stone and even less with visits for JKD from Rick Tucci and Dan Inosanto to Mr. Cauliffe's school.
I have been a certified instructor in the RMA of Systema from Vladimir Vasiliev of Toronto and Col. Mikhail Ryabco of Moscow for years.
This does not include the pieces picked up from cross-training in other methods with the fine MArtists I have crossed paths with along the way.

  I do know that your attempt to denegrate me stems from your posts in the thread mentioned above and from the thread 'can we all just get along' that can be (now) found on pg. 2 of " MartialTalk.Com > Arts > General Martial Arts Talk".

  Any reader who goes to those areas will see why you have decided to attack me through attempting to denegrate RMA. An attempt that, I might add; was poorly concieved.

  Mtalk is a public forum. As such, anything I post is open to public scrutiny and comment -- and the same remains true for all of us, including you, hapki. People will look into the backgounds and claims of those who post, this is good and keeps the board healthy. Comments in reply to posts should be based on truth though, not on supposition. Attempting to tarnish any reputation I may have on the board, or in the martial community; by denigrating RMA is a wasted effort on your part. If it has any effect at all -- it speaks volumes about you.

  Now, I have wasted enough of my time and MTalks bandwidth
with you...at least for now.

As is often said in Kamma-Kura Zen:

"Let it go".

Believe me, you will be much happier if you take the advice.


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by NYCRonin _
> *particulary the one you 'created' 'Tao Hapki Do' -- and I am using the information on the site listed on an earlier thread:
> 
> http://www.aamacua.fcpages.com/journal.htm
> *



Did Eric (Hapki-Bujutsu) create that art?   I hope not.  I would like to give him the benfit of the doubt. 

Generally, I don't really care who claims what, but when it comes to an art that I study, I would like to read the truth.

I've read the site and this person who is claiming rank in Kuhapdo is a fraud.  Let me say for a fact, that as of this moment, there is only one American who has received dan rank in Kuhapdo.  That person is Todd Miller of New Hampshire.  The source of my information is directly from the creator of Kuhapdo, Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo. 

I hope this was all a big misunderstanding.


----------



## ABN (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Chris from CT _
> *I've read the site and this person who is claiming rank in Kuhapdo is a fraud.  Let me say for a fact, that as of this moment, there is only one American who has received dan rank in Kuhapdo.  That person is Todd Miller of New Hampshire.  The source of my information is directly from the creator of Kuhapdo, Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo.
> I hope this was all a big misunderstanding. *



The following is taken directly from Mr. Young's website

ERIC SCOTT YOUNG
ASIAN AMERICAN MARTIAL ARTS COMBAT UNION ASSOCIATION
INSTRUCTOR
International Combat American and Asian Martial Arts Founders Union ICMAUA Lifetime Member.
Shichidan, 7th Dan Tao Hapki-Bujutsu , Shihan, Soke , Founder , Head Instructor, 
International Combat Hapkido 
1st Dan Hapkido
1st Dan Kuhapdo
International Combat Kenpo Union .
1st Dan IKCA Kenpo.
International Combat Escrima Union 
1st Dan Escrima.
International Combat Jujitsu Union 
4th Dan Myu-Ryu-Do Jitsu
American Last Resort Offensive Twelve Training
A. L O. T. T.
Certified 
A. L. O. T. T.
Certified Instructor


   Oh Eric, your Dungeons and Dragons buddies called, they want their troll back. :2xbird:


----------



## Jay Bell (Nov 17, 2003)

> Its been mentioned repeatedly here and elswhere that its use as a title if wrong, unless you are a-Japanese and b-involved in a Japanese art, amongst other things



Almost.  There's one man that doesn't fit that bill....he's the only non-Japanese legit Soke...Don Angier of the Yanagi ryu Aiki Bugei

Hapki,

It's amazing that anytime a group of people find interest in one art, it becomes the flavor of the week.  Ninpo, BJJ and now RMA?

Pay attention here....many people with very legitmate pasts walked away from what they trained years in to study and focus on RMA.  Not because it was trendy...or the "in" thing to do...but we found things in RMA that gave us a feeling and a way of life that other arts did not.

Until you've had first hand experiance with RMA, it'd be best to keep your mouth closed on it.  You've already dug yourself into a hole.  Wouldn't be wise to hand someone a shovel to pitch dirt on your head.

(Like others, I'm patiently waiting for the "I just want to understand RMA" thread....)


----------



## ABN (Nov 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Jay Bell _
> *You've already dug yourself into a hole.  Wouldn't be wise to hand someone a shovel to pitch dirt on your head.
> (Like others, I'm patiently waiting for the "I just want to understand RMA" thread....) *




Please. please, please, please let it be a Spets shovel....


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 17, 2003)

Hehehe:
"Please. please, please, please let it be a Spets shovel...."
Made me laugh.

hapki -
  Early on in your posting history, I told you that you were in over your head. Many of us have seen your kind before -- on this and other forums, in our martial arts studies and in our lives, in general. The faces and names -- the stories and claims -- may change, but many of us have met 'you' before.
  Dont be mad at us for recognizing you. As frustrating as it might seem to you -- you have only fooled yourself..wait, i think i mentioned that to you already.
Give it up, look at it as a lesson learned.

Let it go.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 17, 2003)

Ok, guys.... Preemptive mod strike:

MOD NOTE:

Please keep the discussion polite and professional.

Nightingale
MT MODERATOR


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 18, 2003)

Sorry Nightingale, but I did not start this, and I felt I was keeping well within the parameters of acceptable posting. There was nothing polite or professional in hapki's referencing to RMA (and its practitioners) as 'the flavor of the month' or his indirect 'shot' at me -- and the posts that followed seem to back me up on this, I believe. I will play fair as possible with this one.

hapki - you can use my e-mail for future personal attacks. 
Other, public; posts are fair game.


----------



## Nightingale (Nov 18, 2003)

NYCRonin

if it is posted in a thread and addressed to nobody in particular, it isn't directed at you, but at the thread in general.  You just happened to be the last reply before I got over here.  Complete coincidence.

It is martialtalk policy to post general warnings to threads, and individual warnings via private message to that user only.  If the issue is you in particular, you'd get something in your message box, ok?

Nightingale
MT MODERATOR


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 18, 2003)

Nightingale,

A number of us have been somewhat acidulous in our posts to Hapkibujutsu.  I have been guilty of this, certainly.  I have never apologized for it, nor will I...but I have promised to try and be more civil.

This is somewhat difficult.

I ask the moderators and administrators to consider the inflammatory nature of this man's comments.  These, combined with his posted curriculum vitae at the AAMACUA web site (and provided BY HIM) make it exceedingly difficult for many of the members here to be tactful.

It does not stretch the bounds of professionalism nor does it violate forum rules to state with honesty that Eric Young (aka Hapkibujutsu) posts blanket statements regarding martial arts of which he knows little.  

He backs his statements up with anecdotal information he has acquired from friends and past instructors.  

He has, on one occasion, defended his opinions based upon an assumed entitlement given by his alleged rank and experience.  Yet, he will not stand by those statements, rather deferring to his instructor's opinion.  This "my master told me so" tactic betrays a lack of confidence and independence of thought.  It is not reflective of the sort of professionalism one would expect of such a high rank.  Note that I am not calling into question his rank here, but rather the conduct I think needs to accompany it.

I have debated Tess, White Birch, Seig, Dan Anderson and others on this forum.  At times I have done badly and apologized for it when I thought necessary.  While I have called into question their semantics or their advocacy for certain techniques or methodologies, I have never (hopefully) called into question their professionalism.  I respect them.  They know their stuff.  

Not so with young Eric.

I submit that asking us to keep company with Eric on this forum is like asking us to sit next to a person at Thanksgiving dinner who is smitten with chronic flatulance and possessed of egregiously bad manners...and then expecting us not to react.  Politeness can be strained.  Please consider this.

With that I end my jeremiad and return to my breakfast of coffee and Celebrex, ample sustenance for old martial artists.

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## ABN (Nov 18, 2003)

I am another guilty party. I do not regret my actions, I regret their necessity. 

   I have no problem with someone questioning the arts I practice. I have no problem with someone disagreeing with me, and when I'm wrong (such as one thread in RMA where I had to rethink my view because I was wrong) I admit that as well. Debate is healthy, it's one method that can allow you to learn quite a lot. What is required in any debate is respect. 

  There have been many threads here where debates have been healthy and fun. This was not one of them. The commentary by Mr. Young regarding other arts, was uneducated and spiteful. In the majority of cases where he has posted, Mr Young seems to only take part in threads that _he starts_ and can thereby control. Mr. Young has shown no respect to anyone, unless they accept him, his statements, and his claims at face value. When questioned, he turned to ad hominem attacks on arts, and insulted the practicioners of those arts. In so doing he attacked people who I have great respect for and who I am proud to call friends. This is dishonorable and yes I have a problem with that so I repsonded.

   The real tragedy lays in the fact that if Mr. Young really does have students,  they could have their minds warped by this individual whose limited knowledge of other arts and aversion to learning more about them could distort and hinder the ability of his students to truly learn.


Mea Culpa, Mea Culpa, Mea Maxima Culpa,


andy


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 18, 2003)

There is nothing wrong with asking questions about credentials, provided the activity doesn't cross the line into harassment or otherwise violate our rules (link at top on menu) or posted 'anti-fraud' policy (reposted below for reference).  We have had cases in the past where individuals took a 'liking' for another member and followed them across the site, as well as engaging in email and PM campaigns.  Hense, the policy. This way, we can as a comunity 'police' ourselves.

This thread will be moved to the "Horror Storys" forum, which is more appropriate for concerns on credentials than the General Forum.

:asian:


=========
*Official Policy on Fraud Busting and Credential Verification.*

*Fraud Busting*
Due to its nature, this forum encourages the asking and answering of questions. Many times one member will have questions and concerns about the history, skills, lineage, or paperwork of another member. In other cases, things may be stated on a webpage, flyer or article relating to a member that raises some questions. Sometimes, comments will have been made elsewhere and those issues carried over to MartialTalk.

MartialTalk and its staff encourages the polite and professional search for knowledge. Questions and concerns may be brought up, with the understanding that the other party is under no requirement to answer. 

Most questions may be raised within the forums dedicated to a particular art or area of interest. (Example: Kenpo Lineage questions in the Kenpo forum). Others of a more serious note, are to be limited to the Bad Budo forum.

Excessive Inquisitor style questioning is not allowed and will be subject to administrative action. If you have had to ask a question more than 3 times, you are most likely running the risk of excessive.

In addition, Hot Pursuit actions will not be tolerated. The Hot Pursuit is defined as asking the same or similar questions in multiple threads and/or forums.

Members who become obsessed, inquisitors or interrogators will be subject to administrative action. Members who are involved in excessive arguments that disrupt the forum, may be subject to administrative action due to the disruption of the normal operation of this forum


*Credential Verification*
The staff of this forum is certainly concerned with the rising problem of falsified and otherwise questionable credentials. Due to the costs in time and money, as well as possible language barriers, we are unable to perform verifications. Because of the number of different organizations, splits and other divergences, absolute certainty of authenticity can only be achieved in a few select areas. 

While each member of our unpaid, volunteer staff has their own area of knowledge, we do not feel we are qualified to evaluate the skills of those who have not trained in our own arts. The Karateka is simply not qualified to decide if the Kenpoists karate is any good. Each art has its own requirements and guidelines. It is humanly impossible to understand them all.

The simple truth is that there are thousands of opinions on what is right, and wrong in the arts. We encourage our members to share their ideas in a polite manner.

MartialTalk staff will not be involved in credential verification or skills evaluations.


MartialTalk is not a forum dedicated to credential checks or outing frauds. Our goal is to provide a friendly, and an open area to exchange ideas, share thoughts, relax and network. Activities that disrupt our primary focus are not encouraged.


----------



## Chris from CT (Nov 18, 2003)

My issue is with whoever the website is refering to.  As I mentioned before, I am giving Eric the benefit of the doubt that either...

The person in question is not him 

or 

For some reason the information that was on the site about Kuhapdo was an error.   

Although I do have my issues with certain "recognition groups" I will continue to refrain from giving my opinion.  Now what I can do is give facts upon what I know and practice.   

Kuhapdo is a Korean Sword style created by Grandmaster Lim, Hyun Soo.  There are only seven instructors of Jung Ki Hapkido who train in Kuhapdo here in the states.  Of those seven, there is only one that has been promoted to dan rank by GM Lim.  That person is Master Todd Miller of New Hampshire.  I have seen and trained with the others. In my opinion, they are very talented which shows the years they put into studying this art.  Yet none of them have attained dan rank.  The others are...

Master Marc Brackett - Connecticut
Master Bill May - Massachusetts
Master Mike D'Aloia - New Jersey
Master Sheryl Glidden- Maine
Stu Emery - New Hampshire
Chris LaCava (me) - Connecticut

No one in the states is honestly awarding dan rank in Kuhapdo.  It only comes from GM Lim and he has only promoted one American to dan ranking, Master Todd Miller.  

I cannot verify or refute some of the other arts and styles, but I am well aware of the happenings of Jung Ki Hapkido and Kuhapdo.  To be fair, I'm waiting to hear what Eric has to say.

Take care


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 18, 2003)

"I am giving Eric the benefit of the doubt that either...

The person in question is not him 

or 

For some reason the information that was on the site about Kuhapdo was an error."

Understandable, and fair.  Please note:

That Eric's handle is the same as the system Tao Hapki Bujutsu.

The last name of "Master Young" on the AAMACUMA web site is the same as Eric's last name...Young.

Eric posted this site under the title "cool site".

The "bio" on the AAMACUMA web site, written by a student of "Master Young" is written with the same painful spelling and grammatical errors that Eric Young displays throughout this forum.

The AAMACUMA web site has Master Young as being a 1st dan in Kuhapdo.

ABN listed the information below, and it contains his full name.  This is taken from his web site, apparently. 

Eric, aka Hapkibujutsu, stated he was a seventh dan and an instructor.  

It all links together.

Regards,

Steve Scott


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 18, 2003)

The e-mail sent to me, from the MTalk service, was sent from the 'hapki-bujitsu' account. After his properly spelled (thank you, 'spell check') communication that re-stated the history available on the previously mentioned site; he signed his name.

Eric.

'Resonable doubt' is out of the question.
You are correct, HHJH.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 18, 2003)

Eventually he'll run out of systems to malign.  At the rate he's going, he's been trashing about one a week.  He took out the arts from an entire country with his attack on RMA's.  This certainly saves him time.  Perhaps he'll go after Indonesia next.

He's been somewhat quiet.  At least on this thread.  Perhaps he's had a "Come to Jesus" moment, and will avoid such indiscretions in the future.  

D'ya think?

Steve


----------



## NYCRonin (Nov 18, 2003)

Nah, I doubt it.
He will do one of 3 things. Leave the board, stay and stumble or attempt to come back with a different screen name.

I do know we wont be getting any invites to his 'school' anytime soon though!  
Breaks my lil heart -- I am such a sensitive guy.


----------



## hardheadjarhead (Nov 18, 2003)

But if he DOES invite us, please remember I asked him to dance first.  

He probably will leave the board.  He may have already.

Steve


----------



## someguy (Nov 20, 2003)

I think that there are some people that also should include a black sash into there gigantic almost imposible list of styles they know.  This should be abreviated BS and cover most all styles.   Man it would take me like so many years to learn all of those styles man how did you do it so fast? Ok I should take my own advice and play nice.  My bet is he's not going to be back
http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=11577


----------



## Disco (Nov 22, 2003)

Master Young is now over the age of 30. The arts he has studied and received rack in over the years are

Goju Ryu on and off again for 2 years

Shoalin kenpo for 2 years

Jeet Kune Do six days a week for 1 year

Iaido six days a week for one year

Che-Lu on again off again for 3 years

Ninjitsu Studied with a neighbor as a child

Wing Chun 1 year

Aikido of and on for 2 years

American Escrima 1st Dan

Combat Hapkido 1st Dan

Kuhapdo 1st Dan

Combat Kenpo 1st Dan

Mu-Ryu Do jitsu 4th Dan

   Master Young has taught Kids, Adults, Teenagers, Seniors, Cops, and Newly appointed F.B.I Agents.

   Master Young has taken the last year and a half and devoted all of his free time to the study of combat. Threw training reading courses and self-study as well as input from the officers he has trained.

   This has led Master Young to the revolutionary combat style of  TAO HAPKI-BUJUTSU. Meaningthe way of Harmony threw the skills of a warrior.

Master Young tested for the rank of 9th Dan in his system. He was awarded the rank of 7th.

He Is able to test for 8th in 2005. His system is sanctioned and accepted by The International Combat Martial Arts Union Association. The Asian American Martial Arts Combat Union Association. As well as the International Combat American and Asian Martial Arts Founders Union. Master Young does not believe in 10th Dan And there is not such a rank in his system. He says 10th means you have mastered to the point you dont need to learn anymore. There is no such thing he says. 

This was taken from the web site he advised us about (cool site).
Several questions just flat lunge out at you. (1). How in the world would anybody have enough time to participate in those many styles, much less gain some ranking in them? (2). He specifies that Tao Hapki-Bujutsu is his system (para right above). If it's his system, with who and why did he have to test for a 9th Dan and was only awarded a 7th, but can test for 8th in 2005? Everytime I read this, my head starts to hurt and my eye's cross.


----------



## SETSANG (Mar 13, 2004)

As one of the founders of the A.A.M.A.C.U.A. I was alerted to this post as was as others by a fellow member. I have signed on to give some true insight into our organization. However I will be signing off immediately after this post. I do not wish to be a part of a board that claims it promotes unity then has posts that attacks fellow martial artist's and organizations. First let me say that we accept no monies for any of our services. We are a reputable place for martial artists to come to when experiencing a loss of brotherhood and belonging in the martial arts. We give away nothing. To be accepted at your current rank by us you must provide the following requirements. A hand signed certificate in the style you rank in. If testing for the next rank in your current style you must provide proof of last rank with the same as I have just mentioned. Along with this we need a letter of recommendation from a current or past instructor along with a contact number. We then will need a video of all techniques in your style along with proof of ID and five personal references. Then 20 instructors of high rank will review the tape and make a decision. If you are testing for recognition of a new style we need proof of dan rank in three arts as well as the info I have mentioned above. Also on video we need the entire system plus the previous systems you know. We also need a written out line of the system along with what you hope to accomplish with the new style and reasons for creating it. Then last but not least a video of one student you have brought to black belt in your style or system.
As you can see we are no rank machine or pay for rank organization. We are here because we love the arts and wish to help others.

On another issue, I wish to add in my thoughts on the attacks of Mr. Young. First let me say I did receive a very angry, threatening, and unprofessional letter from Bd Parsons. I found his crass and humorous letter to be nothing more then a man who knows nothing about what he speaks of. Mr. Young from the very start never claimed IKCA stood for the karate connection, but another group all together. This is not uncommon as there are martial groups out there like the IKKO, and the IKKA as well as others. Further more the certificate Bd Parsons claims to have received from Mr. Young is not even close to the certificate we have here on file at the A.A.M.A.C.U.A. All of his references checked out as well.

Having been one of the 20 who has reviewed Mr. Young's tapes and help verify his references, let me say that Mr. Young has all the skill, knowledge, and ability, of a seasoned martial artist twice his age. The system he invented is both street worthy and effective. I found his student video to also show Mr. Young's competence as a skilled teacher.     

while what I see here in this post may be bothersome to me it is not something I have not seen before in my 40+ years in the martial arts. Especially if one invents his own style. I have seen it with Ed Parker, Bruce Lee, And most recently with John Pellegrini. If you look at what these men encountered you find it eerily similar to what Mr. Young Is now dealing with.

As martial artist's in today's society we seem to spend a lot of time making ourselves feel better by disproving the skills of others. In my mind our time is better spent on just improving our own.

S.E. TSang


----------



## Mickey (Mar 13, 2004)

SETSANG said:
			
		

> As one of the founders of the A.A.M.A.C.U.A. I was alerted to this post as was as others by a fellow member. I have signed on to give some true insight into our organization. However I will be signing off immediately after this post. I do not wish to be a part of a board that claims it promotes unity then has posts that attacks fellow martial artist's and organizations. First let me say that we accept no monies for any of our services. We are a reputable place for martial artists to come to when experiencing a loss of brotherhood and belonging in the martial arts. We give away nothing. To be accepted at your current rank by us you must provide the following requirements. A hand signed certificate in the style you rank in. If testing for the next rank in your current style you must provide proof of last rank with the same as I have just mentioned. Along with this we need a letter of recommendation from a current or past instructor along with a contact number. We then will need a video of all techniques in your style along with proof of ID and five personal references. Then 20 instructors of high rank will review the tape and make a decision. If you are testing for recognition of a new style we need proof of dan rank in three arts as well as the info I have mentioned above. Also on video we need the entire system plus the previous systems you know. We also need a written out line of the system along with what you hope to accomplish with the new style and reasons for creating it. Then last but not least a video of one student you have brought to black belt in your style or system.
> As you can see we are no rank machine or pay for rank organization. We are here because we love the arts and wish to help others.
> 
> On another issue, I wish to add in my thoughts on the attacks of Mr. Young. First let me say I did receive a very angry, threatening, and unprofessional letter from Bd Parsons. I found his crass and humorous letter to be nothing more then a man who knows nothing about what he speaks of. Mr. Young from the very start never claimed IKCA stood for the karate connection, but another group all together. This is not uncommon as there are martial groups out there like the IKKO, and the IKKA as well as others. Further more the certificate Bd Parsons claims to have received from Mr. Young is not even close to the certificate we have here on file at the A.A.M.A.C.U.A. All of his references checked out as well.
> ...



Dear S.E. Tsang,

Hi. How are you? It is good to have another point of view. Yet I would like to ask you a few questions?

1) Why sign up and then run away? It makes you look like you cannot defend your point point of view.

2) Some quotes were taken from Mr. Youngs web-site that said the opposite of what you have said. Including claims in arts that others refute, including two members here. Yet, you say all of his references check out.

Is it possibile that all of the references you received checked out, and yet this person is claiming more then he can defend? 

3)Thereby putting you into a bad spot, by you saying you have checked all of his references, yet we do not know the list of references you validated.  

Is it possible for you to provide a list of references provided to you? It should nto be an issue if you have checked them out and validated them already. It should be a matter of public knowledge then.

4) Of the twenty who review, could you list their arts?
I would like to know if any of them have any experience in KMA or CMA or JMA or FMA or, ..., . This would allow others to know what you can review from theri experience. Note: I did not ask for names of people on names of the arts they trained in.

5) Do you only do video review? Or is it live review?
I ask because I know people who can edit and make a really nice video, where all mistakes are taken out. Also the self defense can be acted out per script versus live interaction.

6) What drove you to creat such an organization? 
I saw you comment about loss of brotherhood, and people looking for it. Yet if you only review through video, then where is the brotherhood?

7) During a testing is there application fees to cover the mailing of the video around to all 20 high ranked personages? Is there a charge for registration?
Just curious, as you made it sound like you did all of this for absolutly nothing. To take all of your time and money out fo your pocket to help others is admirable, yet, not very much expected in today's society.

More Questions Later if you reply. I do hope you do.

Thank You
 :asian:


----------



## marshallbd (Mar 16, 2004)

hapki-bujutsu said:
			
		

> http://www.aamacua.fcpages.com/


WOW! What a joker the creator of that site is!


----------

